# Halloween Horror Nights XX



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Great video, Terra!
I guess you can't film inside the haunted houses. Hopefully, I'll get to go someday.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Yeah, they are really tough about that. I did sneak it in on time but it was so dark, wasn't even worth it. 

This year was actually a bit disappointing. They decided to do the congo line approach. You can see it in the video of us going into that house facade. There is no breaks between the groups and so you miss many of the scares or can see them coming. THAT was terribly disappointing


----------



## Timnis (Sep 3, 2010)

This year was my first year. I have been following up on the past years up to "Carnival of Carnage".

I was overall amazed, but had seen somethings that could have been much better.
I hope to return in the future.


----------

